# Folk Songs We Grew Up With



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2013)

Please add any you remember from the past...


----------



## That Guy (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 3, 2013)

Blowin' in the Wind..Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 3, 2013)

Stewball (was a racehorse)..Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 3, 2013)

*IN MEMORY OF MARY TRAVERS ~ There Is A Ship ~*


----------



## GDAD (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## GDAD (Aug 4, 2013)

SLIM DUSTY...AND THE BAND PLAYED WALTZING MATILDA.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## JaniceM (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## jakbird (Feb 17, 2022)

The Byrds - My Back Pages (Audio) - Bing video

Fearing not I'd become my enemy
In the instant that I preach

Ah, but I was so much older then
I'm younger than that now

No one has a talent for lyrics like Bob Dylan.  The songs were gems...as long as he wasn't the one singling.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Feb 17, 2022)

I love Bob's singing The Lonesome Death of Hattie Carroll, particularly the very end.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## AnnieA (Feb 17, 2022)

Dixie of course in Mississippi.   Then we went to church and frequently sang the abolutionist anthem The Battle Hymn of the Republic--it was called "Glory, Glory Hallelujah" in our hymnal--and being Southern Baptist, we only sang the first, second and last stanza ...of this and all other hymns and I have no idea why...

Here's a Mississippi guy blending the two songs in American Trilogy:


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 17, 2022)

Kumbaya ...over and over and over in children's choir,  youth choir and at camp.  I got enough of it to last a lifetime.  Usually skip through it when listening to Peter Paul & Mary's Around the Campfire.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Feb 17, 2022)

How about some English folk music?


----------



## Pam (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 18, 2022)

There is a folk song dating back to 1898 called, "Johnny Todd." Most Brits will say that they have never heard of it, but they would be wrong. The first verse goes like this:

"Johnny Todd he took a notion
For to sail the ocean wide,
And he left his true love behind him,
Weeping by the Liverpool tide."

The rest is here: http://www.joe-offer.com/folkinfo/songs/566.html

The reason why so many Brits of a certain age will know the tune is because it was used as the theme music for the popular BBC police drama, Z Cars. (Note, that's Zed Cars, not Zee Cars.) The series ran from 1962 until 1978, well over 800 episodes in total.

Just going back to Johnny Todd, at college there was a rather talented fellow who could come up with amusing ditties just like that:

"Johnny Todd he stole a Z Car
For to take his girl a ride,
But another copper caught him,
Now he's doing six months inside."
(Inside, euphemism for prison.)


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 19, 2022)

Oh, My Darling Cementine.  

Absolutely beautiful acapella rendition by the Swedish group Sweptaways.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## jakbird (Feb 19, 2022)

Signe The Survivor said:


>


Now that is an obscure one!  Folksinger Cass Elliot, before she teamed up with John and Michelle Philips, and Denny Doherty to start the Mamas and Papas.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## jakbird (Feb 20, 2022)

Joan Baez - Cucurrucucu Paloma - Bing video

Cucurrucucu... paloma, ya no llores

This was from what I believe was her first Spanish language album, *From Every Stage*.  She has an amazing soprano vocal range, especially in the way she shifts from the cry of the dove to the lyrics.


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## oldpop (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## jakbird (Feb 20, 2022)

TARIKA SAMMY Rabeza - Bing video

One of my favorites, from Madagascar.  Exotic instruments, a catchy melody and fun lyrics, even if I have no idea what they are.  Tarika Sammi, Sammi's Band, even made it to MTV with this video.


----------

